# "Configure SATA As..."



## 3xploit (Feb 24, 2008)

I just installed a new SATA drive, and in the bios there's an option to configure SATA as "IDE", "AHCI", or "RAID".

Which option should I use?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2008)

Without any possible implications: IDE.


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2008)

If you don't have data to loose, try this. Install the drive, set the BIOS option to "IDE", boot to windows, install manufacturer's IDE/SATA controller drivers, restart, set the BIOS option to "AHCI".

AHCI stands for Advanced Host Controller Interface. There are rumors that setting AHCI without manufacturer's drivers will give you a BSOD. I'm not sure if you can recover it by switching back to "IDE", but it should be worth a shot.


----------



## 3xploit (Feb 24, 2008)

Thx to JrRacinFan and xvi.

I'll try setting it to AHCI, but what's the difference between AHCI and IDE?


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

thats a question, i'd like to know the answer as well.


----------



## 3xploit (Feb 25, 2008)

I tried the AHCI setting and my computer reboots everytime I load windows.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

i believe that you'd have to reinstall windows when you turn achi on or off.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

this is from another forum that i work at, it is quite informative and looks good!: 

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=444831


----------



## largon (Mar 6, 2008)

Dunno why the guide at pcper.com is so complicated when you can do the same simply by installing AHCI drivers in Windows then enabling AHCI in BIOS. Nothing else is required. 

I've done this in XP and Vista.


----------



## Graogrim (Mar 11, 2008)

Simply installing AHCI drivers and then switching the setting in the BIOS is not a reliable method across all manufacturers' hardware and drivers. Some will take care of adjusting related settings in the registry while others won't. So the general method that works in every case is more complex.

But yes, 3xploit, that behavior is to be expected if your BIOS AHCI setting is not aligned with the OS settings and drivers. You won't necessarily have to reinstall Windows to enable AHCI and get the benefits of features like command queueing, but that may require you to roll up your sleeves and go mucking about in the registry. It might be desirable to just reinstall anyway if you really want to pursue this. Or you could just leave it as is. For most applications the difference isn't even really noticable.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2008)

AHCI is faster?


----------



## Graogrim (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, AHCI is faster. In a server environment with lots of competing disk accesses happening frequently it's worth enabling. A drive in a single-user PC environment will see much less benefit. Commonly the difference is negligable.

To explain, AHCI includes support for features like Native Command Queueing, a SCSI-like feature in which the drive reorders data requests into an optimized pattern which minimizes seeking, thereby improving performance. Though the drive handles the donkey work internally, the feature does require some special communication with the host. Hence the need for supporting controller hardware and drivers.


----------



## abiallan007 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re*

Go for "RAID" that more faster


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just add drivers to your Windows CD and enable AHCI.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 16, 2008)

abiallan007 said:


> Go for "RAID" that more faster



From what i got Raid is the better one but he only has 1 HDD by the looks of it..


----------



## iStink (Oct 16, 2008)

Go with IDE.  AHCI isn't needed in this situation.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 16, 2008)

With the BIOS handling the ACHI to IDE interfacing NCQ can still remain active on the drive.


ACHI allows for a few options that are seldom used.


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 16, 2008)

panchoman said:


> this is from another forum that i work at, it is quite informative and looks good!:
> 
> http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=444831



What do you mean work at ? 



I need to know the answer to this question as well. 

My SATA drives are detected as IDE Slaves in POST . 

Next time I install windows, should I set the option to AHCI in BIOS and then install Windows ?


----------



## wedjat (Dec 4, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Yes, AHCI is faster. In a server environment with lots of competing disk accesses happening frequently it's worth enabling. A drive in a single-user PC environment will see much less benefit. Commonly the difference is negligable.


I guess I have a very uncommon case here  See the attachment for HD-Tach comparision. Red is AHCI, blue is IDE. And I was wondering why my machine is so slow  

For the record, I got ASUS P5E-V HDMI (G35+ICH9R) motherboard. The HDD is 3 to 4 yrs old, AFAIR. It's not listed on WD site (so it's old), but it has no IDE slot (so not _that_ old).

So thanks a lot for that link, panchoman


----------



## Kokorochan (Dec 5, 2008)

You probably are the uncommon case.  ...A lot of the results on HD Tach from 2004, are similar to your results, the red line.

BIOS -> SATA Controller -> Configure SATA as ... -> IDE 
These are the results.

The ST3250620AS is a year old Seagate 7200.10 250GB Sata2 HDD with 9% free.
The WDC WD3000GLFS is a brand new Western Digital 10K 300GB Sata2 HDD with 100% free.


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2008)

wedjat said:


> I guess I have a very uncommon case here  See the attachment for HD-Tach comparision. Red is AHCI, blue is IDE. And I was wondering why my machine is so slow
> 
> For the record, I got ASUS P5E-V HDMI (G35+ICH9R) motherboard. The HDD is 3 to 4 yrs old, AFAIR. It's not listed on WD site (so it's old), but it has no IDE slot (so not _that_ old).
> 
> So thanks a lot for that link, panchoman



PIO mode is my bet. See if you can set it back to UltraDMA either in the BIOS or in Device Manager (devmgmt.msc). When checking device manager, look at the properties for everything in "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers". In the properties for one of those devices, flip through the tabs and you should see a drop down box. Choose "DMA if Available". You might have to check/uncheck a checkbox about letting your BIOS choose.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 5, 2008)

It seems to be national thread necromancing day today.


----------



## wedjat (Dec 5, 2008)

xvi said:


> PIO mode is my bet. See if you can set it back to UltraDMA either in the BIOS or in Device Manager (devmgmt.msc). When checking device manager, look at the properties for everything in "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers". In the properties for one of those devices, flip through the tabs and you should see a drop down box. Choose "DMA if Available". You might have to check/uncheck a checkbox about letting your BIOS choose.


Is it safe to switch from AHCI to IDE and back without reinstalling Matrix Storage drivers?
I mean, for now UDMA 5 is set in BIOS, but since the only IDE controller visible in Device Manager is ICH9R/DO/DH SATA ACHI there's no option for DMA in its properties.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahci allows hot swapping also,which i need for my sata external hdd caddy.


----------

